# Dual Citizenship



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Has anyone who's the child of a PI/US, UK, AUS etc union gotten dual citizenship as a means around PI visa/residency rules? I'll check the PI and US immigration sites, just wondered if anybody has first-hand experience.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think that happens to often even unless your some sort of celebrity or professional athlete status and even then it takes a while. 

It's a pain, having to redo my 13a, Visa coming due in two years and my US Passport, I think the US Passport should be okay but not looking forward to the 13a visa.

I ran into a Chinese man who was born in the Philippines (this was at the PBI, yearly fee's line) while his mother was on vacation here about 65 years ago and he still has to go through the same process of a 13a visa if you can believe that... There's no such thing as anchor babies here, your still considered an immigrant and he's a family man married to Philippina has grand kids.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't think that happens to often even unless your some sort of celebrity or professional athlete status and even then it takes a while.
> 
> It's a pain, having to redo my 13a, Visa coming due in two years and my US Passport, I think the US Passport should be okay but not looking forward to the 13a visa.
> 
> I ran into a Chinese man who was born in the Philippines (this was at the PBI, yearly fee's line) while his mother was on vacation here about 65 years ago and he still has to go through the same process of a 13a visa if you can believe that... There's no such thing as anchor babies here, your still considered an immigrant and he's a family man married to Philippina has grand kids.


Thanks mcalleyboy!

Trying to save my son the visa hassles. He could just travel in with his mom but Balikbayan status applies only to minors it appears and he's 25.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

cvgtpc1,

If your son is 25 and his mother is filipna, cant he petition for naturalization as long as he meets these requirements:

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Philippine Citizenship

Scroll down to the part at the bottom that says

Who may qualify as Philippine citizen by naturalization under the Revised Naturalization Act?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Thanks mcalleyboy!
> 
> Trying to save my son the visa hassles. He could just travel in with his mom but Balikbayan status applies only to minors it appears and he's 25.



Honda guy has something there! with the shortcut link he provided, looks like he could qualify, the PBI website seems a little slow in loading.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link guys....it appears this is if he actually wants to live there? I was more or less looking for if he did an extended vacation, but appears there's no way around what everybody else goes through. Thanks!


----------

